# Calling all rodent section people



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I need an intervention, I did the unthinkable and went into a pet shop to get tags for the cats collars.......... I erm er actually walked around to the live animal section, are you getting a hint to what the problem might be:blushing:. Well there was this kid wanting a hammie and the girl said they only had one in but she was reduced to £7.50 cos she wasn't friendly and they hadn't been able to sell her. The shop assistant opened the tank lid took the house out and this beutiful little grey girl sat there looking terrified. Every time she tried to touch her the hammie jumped around so the kid and parent left. Then I said "do you want me to try to touch her" and the woman said ok, so I did the usual and offered the back of my hand after rubbing them in shavings and..... she snuggled, how could she do that. The woman said she has been unsellable and has never done that before,she kept telling other staff to check it out. So I said if she is still there tomorrow I might come back for her, why did I say that? So she said Oh don't worry she will be here tomorrow, nobody seems to want her. So now I need you to tell me why I can't get her, thankyou, and begin....


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

You aren't allowed any more hamsters!! 

She sounds sweet though and if no one else wants her...


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

you cant get her: 
because : 
1 - you dont really have the room anymore 
2 - you will end up divorced 
3 - she could quite possibly be pregnant (seen as its form [email protected]) 
4 - if she is then that means MORE hamsters ! 
5 - you are ment to be getting a spare cage (which means SPARE not to FILL) 

6 - you cannot lie to you OH again (she will not believe you this time) 
7 - where do you live as ide like her instead ??? lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> You aren't allowed any more hamsters!!
> 
> She sounds sweet though and if no one else wants her...


Nooooo your supposed to stop at "You aren't allowed any more hamsters!!"


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

you are not aloud anymore 
you are not aloud anymore 
you are not aloud anymore 
you are not aloud anymore 
you are not aloud anymore 
you are not aloud anymore 
"" ""
"" ""
so on, so on


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nooooo your supposed to stop at "You aren't allowed any more hamsters!!"


Just ignore the second line


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> you cant get her:
> because :
> 1 - you dont really have the room anymore
> 2 - you will end up divorced
> ...


1. I already made room, last week:blushing:.
2. Hmmm quite possibly.
3. It wasn't [email protected] but just as bad, if not worse.
4. Hmmmm more hamsters (sorry, I will behave myself))
5. I have a spare Hamster Heaven, and two spare Cambridges:blushing:.
6. I would have to tell him the truth so big arguament.
7. I'm not telling you, so you will never guess that its Huddersfield (doh).


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

*Imagine the following is said in a whiney tone*Buuuuuuuuuuttttttt I really want her and she is soooooo scared and she liked me, just me nobody else:crying:.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> 1. I already made room, last week:blushing:.
> 2. Hmmm quite possibly.
> 3. It wasn't [email protected] but just as bad, if not worse.
> 4. Hmmmm more hamsters (sorry, I will behave myself))
> ...


by the sound of it you have already made your mind up, so no matter wha we say you are having her.

but i suggest you have the argyments before you get the hammie lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> by the sound of it you have already made your mind up, so no matter wha we say you are having her.
> 
> but i suggest you have the argyments before you get the hammie lol


Ha ha, nooooooo of course I haven't made up my mind, I have to just make my oh's mind up as well now, but I really really want her and I might have to sulk if I don't get her and that just wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwww have her mun !!!!! 

she will just be stuck in a small tank otherwise with nobody wanting her


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...I remember the days when you just had Henrick, 2 children and not many rodents!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> haha...I remember the days when you just had Henrick, 2 children and not many rodents!!!!!!!!!


What, Oh you mean last year.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

you should of took her there and then and saved her from the pet shop


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kelseye said:


> you should of took her there and then and saved her from the pet shop


Hmmm, it isn't closed yet, No I have to be good till my oh comes home when I can* tell* him that I am getting her.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I would say to not get her but i can't, it's impossible 

Get her
Get her
Get her
Get her
Get her
Get her...........:001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm, it isn't closed yet, No I have to be good till my oh comes home when I can* tell* him that I am getting her.


maybe you could hide her somewhere


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> maybe you could hide her somewhere


dont start that again lol 
TDM must tell the OH or will be in big big trouble ! as in divorced !


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> dont start that again lol
> TDM must tell the OH or will be in big big trouble ! as in divorced !


I think she will be in trouble either way


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> dont start that again lol
> TDM must tell the OH or will be in big big trouble ! as in divorced !


I thi he will fall in love with the cutie and lonely hamster


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

TDM


Your going to go and get her aren't you *nods* yes you are  

just imagine her...sat all alone...in a small tank


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> TDM
> 
> Your going to go and get her aren't you *nods* yes you are
> 
> just imagine her...sat all alone...in a small tank


I would have loved to but Zoe was right even though I knew what he would say I did have to ask the oh  Anyway.....

He said yes so does anyone want to meet Fred (yes I know she's a girl its an Angel thing)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Woaaaaah you're fast!!! 

I'm glad your oh said yes


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

awww poor little hamster, sitting all alone in a small tank, with the humidity(sp) building up, then a little kid might come along and shove them in a shoe box or a disney cage, or feed it to their pet snake for a treat.. you can only make its life better =) sorry i'm not helping much.. but I hope your OH does not get mad!

=)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

oops, I was typing as you posted :/
but cute hamster!!!! hah and she looks very aggressive you might want to watch out


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> awww poor little hamster, sitting all alone in a small tank, with the humidity(sp) building up, then a little kid might come along and shove them in a shoe box or a disney cage, or feed it to their pet snake for a treat.. you can only make its life better =) sorry i'm not helping much.. but I hope your OH does not get mad!
> 
> =)


its too late now!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

BAD TDM !!!!!!!!!!!! lol nevermind


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> its too late now!


yes i know! i posted right after that one saying i was typing while they posted!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> oops, I was typing as you posted :/
> but cute hamster!!!! hah and she looks very aggressive you might want to watch out


She's absolutely ferocious, I am terrified lol She really doesn't know what to do with herself, she is searching every millimetre of her hamster heaven and she is soooooo hungry, she has hardly any toys in there but she still looks so excited.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She's absolutely ferocious, I am terrified lol She really doesn't know what to do with herself, she is searching every millimetre of her hamster heaven and she is soooooo hungry, she has hardly any toys in there but she still looks so excited.


I can tell in the picture she's just taken a chunk out of your hand, all the blood is dripping down your arm, what a horrible hamster


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She's absolutely ferocious, I am terrified lol She really doesn't know what to do with herself, she is searching every millimetre of her hamster heaven and she is soooooo hungry, she has hardly any toys in there but she still looks so excited.


aww poor thing, well she is very lucky to be with you now!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I would have loved to but Zoe was right even though I knew what he would say I did have to ask the oh  Anyway.....
> 
> He said yes so does anyone want to meet Fred (yes I know she's a girl its an Angel thing)


Oh dear tdm... 
Not another one???  

haha you reeeealllly have to stop now...
I was going to ban you (again) but i'm too late 

She is cute though


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwww well done and im proud of you asking the OH first. 

see it does pay off lol 

she is extremly cute, and im very glad that she now has a very good home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> awwwww well done and im proud of you asking the OH first.
> 
> see it does pay off lol
> 
> she is extremly cute, and im very glad that she now has a very good home


He walkid in and said "is it ok if I go fishing on sunday?" and I said "yeah, is it ok if I get another hamster?" and he said "I suppose so"


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He walkid in and said "is it ok if I go fishing on sunday?" and I said "yeah, is it ok if I get another hamster?" and he said "I suppose so"


lmao tdm...
You are still very naughty though!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha you avoided that argyment well then lol :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

haha yes she did didnt she Zoe


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha yes she did didnt she Zoe


yep yep i may try that with my mum haha

dont think it will have quite the same effect though !

but anyway srhdufe you cant have a go at TDM when you are just as bad arent you .......... ?????

why dont you explain what iam talking about :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> yep yep i may try that with my mum haha
> 
> dont think it will have quite the same effect though !
> 
> ...


I dont know what you are talking about :blushing:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I dont know what you are talking about :blushing:


okay shalll i just tell every one to read the post ???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> okay shalll i just tell every one to read the post ???


What post???? :blushing:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> What post???? :blushing:


they post called "when will people learn"

that post

you brought this on yourself srhdufe !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> they post called "when will people learn"
> 
> that post
> 
> you brought this on yourself srhdufe !


hehehe thats someone else.... honest :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omfg, Fred is asleep now but erm, she is quite err fat , Just compared her with Angel and angel isn't a small hammie but she doesn't have a belly on her, I do hope I'm wrong cos I can't think of a way to blame this on Sandra.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omfg, Fred is asleep now but erm, she is quite err fat , Just compared her with Angel and angel isn't a small hammie but she doesn't have a belly on her, I do hope I'm wrong cos I can't think of a way to blame this on Sandra.


seeeeee.........

you never listen to zoe now do you ! lol 
her being nasty on some occassions and not wanting to be handled can also be a sign of being pregnant.

my syrian bit right into my finger when she was last prgnant and she is extremly friendly other wise


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Fred is quite a cutie,well done on getting her

Altho shes now made me want another hamster:sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> seeeeee.........
> 
> you never listen to zoe now do you ! lol
> her being nasty on some occassions and not wanting to be handled can also be a sign of being pregnant.
> ...


She is actually really sweet natured, could she be pregnant so young, she is half grown still?



xgemma86x said:


> Fred is quite a cutie,well done on getting her
> 
> Altho shes now made me want another hamster:sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


Omg you have more hammies than me.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She is actually really sweet natured, could she be pregnant so young, she is half grown still?
> 
> Omg you have more hammies than me.


I have 9 little darlings:blushing:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She is actually really sweet natured, could she be pregnant so young, she is half grown still?
> 
> yes she certainaly can, they can be pregnant at 4 weeks old, although it may cause problems during labour
> has she got a kinda barrel looking shape ??
> ...


haha she even has one more than me !


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

YAY! you got her  


shes stunning


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yes she certainaly can, they can be pregnant at 4 weeks old, although it may cause problems during labour 
has she got a kinda barrel looking shape ?? 
it will be quite worrying if she is as it will be likely that the dad was a brother


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> yes she certainaly can, they can be pregnant at 4 weeks old, although it may cause problems during labour
> has she got a kinda barrel looking shape ??
> it will be quite worrying if she is as it will be likely that the dad was a brother


I will try to get a better pic when she wakes up but I wouldn't have said barrel shape so she might just be podgy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I will try to get a better pic when she wakes up but I wouldn't have said barrel shape so she might just be podgy.


Can i steal her?
I'll swap you for Rosie :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Can i steal her?
> I'll swap you for Rosie :001_tt2:


Hey if she is preggers you could have a Fred baby.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hey if she is preggers you could have a Fred baby.


ooooo yes please  

Where did you get her name from anyway?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> ooooo yes please
> 
> Where did you get her name from anyway?


I still don't understand why you called her Fred...?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you ever watched Angel (the spin off series from Buffy the vampire slayer)? Angel had a little gang and the really nice, clever one was a woman called Fred. All my hammies have Buffy or Angel names.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you ever watched Angel (the spin off series from Buffy the vampire slayer)? Angel had a little gang and the really nice, clever one was a woman called Fred. All my hammies have Buffy or Angel names.


Oooooooooooh lol 

I haven't watched either though


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I will try to get a better pic when she wakes up but I wouldn't have said barrel shape so she might just be podgy.


well hopefully she is only podgy !

i dont know wether you have seen the photos of my syrian when she was pregnant in my photo albums but you can always have a look, there is one that really gives a good veiw of what they tend to look like (and the photo was when she had a litter of 6, which is about the smallest they come)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> well hopefully she is only podgy !
> 
> i dont know wether you have seen the photos of my syrian when she was pregnant in my photo albums but you can always have a look, there is one that really gives a good veiw of what they tend to look like (and the photo was when she had a litter of 6, which is about the smallest they come)


I can't find the picture, the only albums I can find is the hand reared pup and your dogs.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I can't find the picture, the only albums I can find is the hand reared pup and your dogs.


o0o0o0 i shall have a look now


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

here are two


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No she isn't like the piccies, I think that Xander was so thin when I got him that maybe I'm just comparing her to him.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh possibly, if she does start to put on that shape in the nest few days then she may be as they pupt it on quite suddenly as the gestation is only 16 days


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> yeh possibly, if she does start to put on that shape in the nest few days then she may be as they pupt it on quite suddenly as the gestation is only 16 days


Well fingers, toes and everything else crossed that she isn't for loads of reasons.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well fingers, toes and everything else crossed that she isn't for loads of reasons.


yep yep for lots and lots of reasons


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well if Fred is the "vicious" thing that the pet shop told you, you can always set her about oh if she is pregnant and he won't let you keep them!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Well if Fred is the "vicious" thing that the pet shop told you, you can always set her about oh if she is pregnant and he won't let you keep them!!!!


oooh trained attack hamster I like the sound of that.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

I so admire all you hammie keepers. I'm now scared of them as I had a hamster that used to charge me and hiss (didn't know they could do that before i got him).I think they are cute but couldn't keep them so I'm glad there are lovely people out there that do look after them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SassyH said:


> I so admire all you hammie keepers. I'm now scared of them as I had a hamster that used to charge me and hiss (didn't know they could do that before i got him).I think they are cute but couldn't keep them so I'm glad there are lovely people out there that do look after them


Oh dear SassyH I was wondering if there were any hamster owners in your area who had some softy hamsters who could get you over your fear, I have only known 1 hamster that behaved like that and she had been terribly abused, I rehomed her with u-look-like-a-hamster who tamed her as I would have never been able to do it myself.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I did have a softy hamster and I am near Sassy but he's now rehomed 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I did have a softy hamster and I am near Sassy but he's now rehomed
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Did ULLAH take him in the end?


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a couple of friends who have hamsters and i can hold them for a little while but then have to give them back when i start to get nervous. As i said, i think they are cute, just couldn't own them myself anymore.
I gave the hissy one to my friend and she said he was the lovliest hamster she had ever owned. So maybe he was reacting to an established fear


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Nah a lovely lady nearme took him  She has like a million hamsters 

She's worse than you and Sarah 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Nah a lovely lady nearme took him  She has like a million hamsters
> 
> She's worse than you and Sarah
> 
> ...


Who, me????? :blushing:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's beautiful! Glad you could help her out. And I love the name Fred, its odd, but I love randomness


----------



## ronniedog (Aug 29, 2009)

just change your pet shop oh ring up say you got some mad disease ,  i change petshop


----------

